# Highway Patrol



## Biggy (May 21, 2008)

Driving through Galveston yesterday there was two brand new yellow fins with triple engines parked on Sea Wall Ave. I fail to understand how they are going to chase down people not wearing their seat belts on the road with them. It seems whatever the government wants they have a blank check to buy with our money.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=406424&highlight=state+trooper


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Biggy said:


> Driving through Galveston yesterday there was two brand new yellow fins with triple engines parked on Sea Wall Ave. I fail to understand how they are going to chase down people not wearing their seat belts on the road with them. It seems whatever the government wants they have a blank check to buy with our money.


Did you see the big radar on top? Should catch lots of speeders.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Keep telling yourself you're free.....


----------



## Spook (Apr 7, 2012)

*While Fishing Up North Last Month*

No Yellowfins, instead these:


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

What a waste of OUR money...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

Was not our money was dope money no tax was involved 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

meterman said:


> Was not our money was dope money no tax was involved
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


:headknock 
Really? So no tax money will be used for training officers, maintenance/fuel for the boats, nor the salary of the officers on the boats? Just checking.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Let me get the popcorn ready....................lol


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

CostaDelTejas said:


> :headknock
> Really? So no tax money will be used for training officers, maintenance/fuel for the boats, nor the salary of the officers on the boats? Just checking.


So based on your logic, we should disban the Coast Guard because we have to pay to maintain the equipment, pay them to train and pay the trainers?

I'm sure that'll work out.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Great so now instead of just getting stopped by tpwd,coastguard,and Galveston sherrif, now we have to deal with these guys too? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I like their boats. I wish I could have one. Maybe I can use some of that drug money to build me a really sweet offshore rig. I won't use any taxes to pay for fuel or maintenance and I don't need any training. Good deal right? lmao

I just don't understand why the HWY Patrol needs a boat. Why don't they give that boat to border patrol on Falcon Lake?


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


>


Wow. That song is awful.


----------



## Spook (Apr 7, 2012)

I must defend Junior Brown: never did an awful song or bad show in his life. Try the Continental Club on South Congress in Austin just about every Sunday at 7.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

They have 5 of them.














A lot of tax dollars wasted for 5 of them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I think I'll go with the cheddar flavored today. Easy on the salt please.:biggrin:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

A highway patrol boat with a .50 mounted on the front? 
Interesting. Lots of dicomoty there.
BB


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*There are TOO Many Cops*

Hwy Law Enforcement on the Water????

5 DIFFERENT Agencies On Galveston Bay???

I say,, CUT all their Budgets BY 25%

Pat


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Leo said:


> So based on your logic, we should disban the Coast Guard because we have to pay to maintain the equipment, pay them to train and pay the trainers?
> 
> I'm sure that'll work out.


Disregard this statement, I didn't realize we were talking DPS. 
ooops


----------



## clintj (Mar 23, 2011)

who sold the drugs to get the money? I know they take the drugs during raids, but who turns them into cash and how? lol...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope a 2cooler with a camera is there when they get the first one stuck. 

Maybe they are going to be pulling over barges now like they do big rigs. Wouldn't that be funny....a barge loaded with illegals.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Sure is a lot of botching about the people who protect us. I'm sure if the state didn't do anything about the illegal stuff happening in our coastal waters the same people would be botching from the other side of the fence


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Too many powlease!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I looked on of those boats over pretty hard at the boat show, the trip motors are running off a single giant jack plate

photo op w a fake shuttle ?


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks funny with no rod holders!!! seems like an oximoron HIGHWAY PATROL in a boat.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Wow guys*

The way I see it, Our Borders, Water ways, And Highways need all the Help they can get. We have Drug Runners/Cartells cutting peoples throats out there, running Illegals and Drugs. So if and when I ever call out for help, I don't give a Fats Rats AZZZZ if it say's Homeland Security, U.S. Coast Gaurd Or Texas DPS on the side of their Boat. They are there to Serve and Protect Us. Period..
50 Cal's on their Boats make me feel better.. I wished all the Law Enforcement Boats had 50 Cal's Mounted up front and in the rear.
Just My 0/2.


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's some info straight from TxDPS. Note where the funding came from:

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/director_staff/public_information/pr041112.pdf


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

DPS is the police force for whole state of Texas, not just the highways.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

2 sitting with nice big trucks at denny's now ,


----------



## SSN (Jul 8, 2010)

they were escorting the shuttle up to kemah, they launched them at texas a&m galveston, really nice troopers and some really sweet boats to say the least, the boats will be docked from POC to SPI at 4 differents ports with 2 at each (or so the troopers stated) they were only in galveston till today


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

There are 3 total. 3 more are being built. They have been practicing in the Lavaca river for two weeks live fire.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty sure more than half our state is a border of the US. Would y'all rather that we don't have our boys out there with .50 caliber guns out there protecting it? Do you want them out there in a dingy with a .22 up guarding our border? So what they have some nice tools to protect the general public, I'm not going to complain one bit.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

A new fleet of patrol boats is poised to join the battle along the Rio Grande and international lakes.
“This is what you call the bad boat. And indeed it is,” said Steve McCraw, director of the Texas Department of Public Safety.
McCraw and other DPS officials were on hand at Decker Lake in east Travis County on Thursday to show off the first of six “shallow water interceptors”. Each vessel costs approximately $580,000 fully equipped. The funding comes from the Texas Legislature and federal grants.
The 34-foot long boats feature armored glass and armored hulls, along with 900-horsepower engines. The vessels sport 4 machine gun turrets and state of the art night vision cameras.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anything for the National Security State. They're militarizing police forces around the country. DPS will have their own drones, some day soon.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

BIG PAPPA said:


> The way I see it, Our Borders, Water ways, And Highways need all the Help they can get. We have Drug Runners/Cartells cutting peoples throats out there, running Illegals and Drugs. So if and when I ever call out for help, I don't give a Fats Rats AZZZZ if it say's Homeland Security, U.S. Coast Gaurd Or Texas DPS on the side of their Boat. They are there to Serve and Protect Us. Period..
> 50 Cal's on their Boats make me feel better.. I wished all the Law Enforcement Boats had 50 Cal's Mounted up front and in the rear.
> Just My 0/2.


X2
Could not of said it better I would rather my tax dollars go to the people that protect us than some yahoo living off us working the system!!!!!


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Port A has some very big and very fast US Customs/Dept Homeland Security trip and quad powered boats that you see zipping up and down the CC ship channel all the time. We were stopped and questioned last spring 32 miles offshore while fishing on a Thursday by one - nice guys just doing a job. Strange though as we only saw one other boat the whole day so it's not like they were covering lots of ground being out there checking folks. Training run I guess.

But I have yet to read reports of large scale drug interdiction results from boats with 1200 hp hanging off the back (the big busts are still at Sarita). Maybe it's happening and not reported, but it seems like the air is the way to go for much of these monitoring efforts. Water is a relatively slow way to travel and it's not that often the Gulf will let you blast out the jetties at 50-60 mph to resolve a situation that is occurring real time. I understand more drones are now in the area and that seems to be the way to go, long loitering times, day/night use, harder for the bad guys to see, and you don't have to have 4-6 guys on board. 

I am thankful people are willing to serve and protect, whether its fed or state, onshore or offshore and of course we need this to some degree. It's just frustrating when we all know the US govt checkbook is empty and then see layer upon layer of enforcement hardware out there stopping boaters. One can't help but wonder if this is the best use of the taxpayer (yours and mine) dollars.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is their big 5th wheel command post trailer that was in matagorda a couple of weeks ago.








They could run about anything they need out of that thing.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Too many redundant agencies spending tax dollars wildly.

The coast gaurd, customs, border patrol, just need to do thier job. The HIGHWAY Patrol needs to do their job.

I take anyones bet that these boats will not make a single major bust that could not have been carried out by the one of the agencies that are already charged with protecting our borders.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Word on the street is they are getting a Haynie Cat built right now in Fl rigged with a few guns. DPS is is Cracking down hard on interdiction before anything can hit the highway. I work right along side the DPS crew in POC great guys and their assistance is greatly appreciated by us, they bring a whole new set of skills to the table. Writing Speeding tickets on the water isnt part of their job discription just public safety and drug interdiction mostly.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

This may be harsh but the people smuggling dope and aliens have no regard for life and when caught redhanded they deserve a .22 in the head. It would not take long to get the point across and would save a ton of money spent iin the courts and housing them in prison.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I was just having brunch at White Sands on the Fingers in Port Isabel and I saw a new Port Isabel Police Dept. flats boat. My first thought was to beech and moan about one more thing to keep an eye out for, and then, right on cue, some moron in a ski boat comes speeding around the corner throwing a huge wake. I was glad to see the police go after the guy. Hope they gave him more than a warning.

Down here the reality is we need well-armed patrols on the water, whoever they belong to. To suggest otherwise is naive. I just hope that when they have to chase after the Bagdad panga fleet, whether a dope smuggler or a longliner, they have permission to shoot those .50s first and ask questions later.


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Not the best use of our funds. This is not Miami in the 80's. We don't have go fast boat trying to outrun our agencies. Border patrol can't even make falcon safe for boaters. They always saying they need more resources and manpower to do their jobs. I don't think they need all that power to check shrimpers hulls when they come in from southern ports. CBP has fast boats down here and most they do is pull a few illegals off a shrimper. News says it all 1000's of pounds of drugs coming over everyday on foot and in vehicles. Show of force is good, but where it is needed ON THE BORDER. Maybe they will at least help with Search and rescue. My rant for the day.


----------



## deepsouthf33 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are no .50's on these boats - they are M240B's on twin naval mounts(belt fed .308s) - still a ridiculous use of public funds - those guns alone are $10k a piece. Highway patrol belongs on the highway. If their budgets can allow this kind of ridiculous spending we need to hollow them out - local police do not need military toys - it leads to Gestapo BS

these are fifty's - true masterpieces designed by John Browning


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I can see Unbound's point - we've got a lot of people out on the water who are not only a danger to others, but themselves as well. Just last month, a kid on a jetski died down here after trying to launch himself over a bay boat. He kind of hit with a sickening crunch of busted fiberglass and bones.

As for the so-called War on Drugs, we done lost that a long time ago, so maybe it would be better to legalize marijuana, which would deprive the Mexico cartels of their income. What we're doing isn't working, and it has cost us taxpayers billions to arrest, try, convict, and imprison all these small-time dope dealers. We're basically paying these jailed dope offenders about $50,000 a year to sit in a stainless steel hotel, I kid you not - and even pay to get them high school diplomas, college degrees, English as a second language, and special industrial skills. Worse yet, the jails are the farm team for MORE gang activity, even spreading religions such as Jihad Mohammedism. What were we thinking? 

I'm all for public safety and protecting us against potential terrorists, but those DPS boats are simply there to mess with the dope trade. I bet by the time those Yellowfins are totally outfitted such as with ordinance, fully trained and manned, and gassed up, they cost about a million bucks for each one. They are not boats for officers of the peace, but are instruments of war. A failed war, at that.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

Day0ne said:


> Here's some info straight from TxDPS. Note where the funding came from:
> 
> http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/director_staff/public_information/pr041112.pdf


Please read this since a lot of people still seems to think the funds came from drugrunners etc....

All six patrol vessels are funded by the 
Texas Legislature and federal homeland security grants.

Thanks for posting that link DayOne


----------



## Thehighlander (Jan 3, 2012)

meterman said:


> Was not our money was dope money no tax was involved
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Dude please pour out the coolaid. Those boats run about $1,000,000/ yr to operate, but only if they are FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, if they actually had to buy them with clean money they would exceed $1,500,000 a year.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm for them!

Why?

-Texas run agency, not D.C.
-Texas protecting Texas
-These will be mission run, not out for the everyday use
-Most have no clue how much of Texas waters are being used for illegal use
-If the US cannot properly control boarder check points, these guys can properly control water ways
-Way to many drugs and people are crossing the water to get into the US
-This group of DPS consist of 12-15 patrolmen
-When checking fisherman, they will generally have TPWD on board
TPWD is already cash strapped, so they get a free ride
-DPS has been trained by TPWD for regs and proper water saftey checks
-Money for boats was not tax payer money

Most posters have done little to investigate as to why Texas needs these few boats.
Instead they shoot off on the key board thinking they know everythihng on a forum

*Do your research, ask the questions, and stop assuming you know it all!*


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

A little off the main topic....but what is up with the mud grip tires on the trailer????


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

JustBilling said:


> A little off the main topic....but what is up with the mud grip tires on the trailer????


Now this one I can answer! Obviously it's not for the traction, but when launching from unimproved boat launches (i.e. rocky, muddy, or loose gravel) the width and heavier ply rating helps a lot. The standard boat trailer tires tend to "knife" into the mud or gravel, and will get cut on the sidewalls a lot easier, especially with this heavy a load on them. I learned this with a 36' Contender we would launch directly into some of the deep water bayous of South Louisiana.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Did the command post trailer have snow tires too?

a


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

riversnooker said:


> Not the best use of our funds. This is not Miami in the 80's. We don't have go fast boat trying to outrun our agencies. Border patrol can't even make falcon safe for boaters. They always saying they need more resources and manpower to do their jobs. I don't think they need all that power to check shrimpers hulls when they come in from southern ports. CBP has fast boats down here and most they do is pull a few illegals off a shrimper. News says it all 1000's of pounds of drugs coming over everyday on foot and in vehicles. Show of force is good, but where it is needed ON THE BORDER. Maybe they will at least help with Search and rescue. My rant for the day.


If I'm not mistaken Texas border extends 8 miles offshore for the entire coast... thats alot of area to be covered


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Delesandwich said:


> If I'm not mistaken Texas border extends 8 miles offshore for the entire coast... thats alot of area to be covered


9 nautical mi or 10.357015 statute mi


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> I'm for them!
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Per DPS news release:

"All six patrol vessels are *funded by the Texas Legislature* and federal homeland security grants "

Sounds like some is tax money.BTW, no mention of boats being used to check fishermen in the news releases. Also the

Highway Patrol Tactical Marine Unit will have 40 members not 12-15 as stated

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/director_staff/public_information/pr041112.pdf

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/director_staff/public_information/pr041112.pdf

*Do your research, ask the questions, and stop assuming you know it all*


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

At least one article I read specifically said they will be doing "routine safety checks". It also mentioned that they hoped to assist the game wardens with their duties. It wasn't specific, but it was a pro dps boat article.

I also understand that part of the scratch came from homeland security..... I wonder if any other enforcement authorities come along with that money and in what scenarios can they use them.

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Whoever is paying for them has to admit those are freakin awesome


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Day0ne said:


> Per DPS news release:
> 
> "All six patrol vessels are *funded by the Texas Legislature* and federal homeland security grants "
> 
> *Do your research, ask the questions, and stop assuming you know it all*


hillarious. :biggrin:


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

so how far offshore are these ******* gonna go to write tickets?
if there any thing like the pigs that set on the road side they will take the easy way out giving your mom a ticket while some thugs drive right by with drugs or weapons they are cowards


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

charlie lawless said:


> so how far offshore are these ******* gonna go to write tickets?
> if there any thing like the pigs that set on the road side they will take the easy way out giving your mom a ticket while some thugs drive right by with drugs or weapons they are cowards


.


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

charlie lawless said:


> so how far offshore are these ******* gonna go to write tickets?
> if there any thing like the pigs that set on the road side they will take the easy way out giving your mom a ticket while some thugs drive right by with drugs or weapons they are cowards


 did you really just say that??? Guess you need a better radar detector. As for me, i keep a loaded m4 under the bed and a chamber glock 27 in the glove box,,, will i ever need them.. doubt it and God willing NO.. but they sure do make me feel better when i go to sleep. last time i checked the cartels have no fear or respect of the law.. happiness is a belt fed weapon! I guarantee anyone trolling close to the us/mex border would feel a TON better knowing that one of these badazz YF's was in radio range should one of those GC/zeta thugs decide you present a threat to them moving their weight north, but of course that NEVER happens... please


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

charlie lawless said:


> so how far offshore are these ******* gonna go to write tickets?
> if there any thing like the pigs that set on the road side they will take the easy way out giving your mom a ticket while some thugs drive right by with drugs or weapons they are cowards







How do you REALLY feel??


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

charlie lawless said:


> so how far offshore are these ******* gonna go to write tickets?
> if there any thing like the pigs that set on the road side they will take the easy way out giving your mom a ticket while some thugs drive right by with drugs or weapons they are cowards


so, do you think the officers themselves are out there because they want to be in the heat, cold and rough seas? or, do you think somebody up the chain of command got them into the boating business and made the LEO assignment? sheesh...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> so, do you think the officers themselves are out there because they want to be in the heat, cold and rough seas? or, do you think somebody up the chain of command got them into the boating business and made the LEO assignment? sheesh...


The way I heard it, most if not all, volunteered for the assignment. Of course, the same officer/capt. told me flat out "no taxpayer dollars...."

JLawless, what can I say? You wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Schadedtree said:


> did you really just say that??? Guess you need a better radar detector. As for me, i keep a loaded m4 under the bed and a chamber glock 27 in the glove box,,, will i ever need them.. doubt it and God willing NO.. but they sure do make me feel better when i go to sleep. last time i checked the cartels have no fear or respect of the law.. happiness is a belt fed weapon! I guarantee anyone trolling close to the us/mex border would feel a TON better knowing that one of these badazz YF's was in radio range should one of those GC/zeta thugs decide you present a threat to them moving their weight north, but of course that NEVER happens... please


The real question is why are the police being militarized? 
Why are we being treated like East Germans before the wall fell?

The war on drugs is failing. 
All its costing us is our freedom, our money, hundreds of American lives, and the lives of thousands and thousands of Mexican citizens.
The military industrial complex is branching out into arming and equipping and training Law Enforcement. They will lobby the snot out of congress to keep making us less free.




























What is the _real _cost of the Yellowfins, Comrade?


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

cuz the criminals are being militarized. there was a time when the colt 45 was the big gun. and a dime bag used to cost a dime


----------



## jt1119 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can see both sides of the deal. Considering all the real useless **** the government spends money on, this is a small drop in the bucket. And one of the cooler things i have seen them get so i dont mind, but dont ride up next to me and write me a ticket for something stupid off of a huge boat w 50 cals on the front like im part of the mexican cartel just so u can justify having them. Because thats alot of overkill to be a ticket writer. And as far as those saying that law enforcement is to protect and serve only is naive. Its a business just like anything else. With no tickets being written, no money coming in. When no money comes in, the department gets cut back. I have alot of family in law enforcement so im just saying what i see. Sorry if i got a little off topic. In short, if they use them for what they are intended for im all for it, but if it turns into that thing pulling up beside me to measure my fish so they can justify a boat like that like i feel land cops have have came to do, im totally against it.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

charlie lawless said:


> so how far offshore are these ******* gonna go to write tickets?
> if there any thing like the pigs that set on the road side they will take the easy way out giving your mom a ticket while some thugs drive right by with drugs or weapons they are cowards


:cheers::cheers:

I'd love to see one situation where these 'officers' shoot the .50 cal outside of a training exercise. What are they gonna do?? Let a box of .50 cal into your engines because they saw your buddy smoking a joint?

Meanwhile all they will do if they catch illegals is just call the border patrol.

Kind of like security guards with 50 cents to call the real cops.

Except they'll have $10,000 satellite phones to call the border patrol or coast guard.

I think 15 years ago if someone would have thought that this is the kind of trash the state would be wasting money on...everyone would dismiss you as crazy!

Now this is reality....sheesh


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm no Junior LEO but what I understand is that any crew like one of the DPS boats gets "orders" to go patrol a certain area for a specific purpose, or a possible bad actor reported by recon. You can't even move the boat without orders. You'll never know what them orders are, but I guarantee they coordinate with the Coasties, Navy and Air Force recon, the Predator drones located in Corpus, the high power radar stations in Galveston, Corpus, and Brownsville, all kinds of Homeland Security and DPS resources, and so forth. They stage "maneuvers" both real and simulated. Lot's of training hours and certifications to get done. They'd have to be awful bored to want to even think about shaking down 007 for a dink fish in the cooler or a reefer in his pocket! That's the feeling I get, anyways.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It seems that the border patrol agents get prison time for returning small arms fire with drug runners. So which one of you bad boy DPS agents want to be the first to start slinging lead?


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Schadedtree said:


> did you really just say that??? Guess you need a better radar detector. As for me, i keep a loaded m4 under the bed and a chamber glock 27 in the glove box,,, will i ever need them.. doubt it and God willing NO.. but they sure do make me feel better when i go to sleep. last time i checked the cartels have no fear or respect of the law.. happiness is a belt fed weapon! I guarantee anyone trolling close to the us/mex border would feel a TON better knowing that one of these badazz YF's was in radio range should one of those GC/zeta thugs decide you present a threat to them moving their weight north, but of course that NEVER happens... please


Actually I feel the same trolling out there as I did before the govt got 50 cals and hull crushing bows and 900 hp on the back of their vessels. You can only run so fast in our standard issue 3-5 ft chop and a helicopter or jet (that they own plenty of already) will always go faster. The only difference now is who is going to win the bet on my boat on 1. How many forms of g men we see in one weekend and 2. Which ones are going to pull us over and harass us because they have nothing else better to do. 
Do I feel safer now? No. 
Waste of tax payer dollars? Yes.


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounding_7th said:


> :cheers::cheers:
> 
> I'd love to see one situation where these 'officers' shoot the .50 cal outside of a training exercise. What are they gonna do?? Let a box of .50 cal into your engines because they saw your buddy smoking a joint?


You won't see it there not .50 cal's


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

outlaw38 said:


> You won't see it there not .50 cal's


There are still a few as if last year on some of older boats, most are 7.62 right?
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

O.K. Eight pages of *****in about what these guys will do in their Wonder Boats, has any of you been pulled over and had your fish measured by them, or asked for your PFDs'? If so lets hear it, otherwise I don't see anything wrong with what they are doing. They have been up and down the Laguna a couple of months now, surely they have taken "ONE" Haynie over and strip searched everyone on board, planted drugs on the boat, and emptied their (NOT 50s) into the Yamaha!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

outlaw38 said:


> You won't see it there not .50 cal's


Mere semantics.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well maybe them wussie not-so 50's need to be upgraded from NATO weenie ammo and they could blast the tar out of some panga boats while we're out there snapper fishing. A few tracers and exploding bullets would be very cool. You know, some Mike-Mike in your boom-boom.

_*No fish were kersploded in making this message! *_


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Swells said:


> Well maybe them wussie not-so 50's need to be upgraded from NATO weenie ammo and they could blast the tar out of some panga boats while we're out there snapper fishing. A few tracers and exploding bullets would be very cool. You know, some Mike-Mike in your boom-boom.
> 
> _*No fish were kersploded in making this message! *_


If it floats, it sinks!

BOOM


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Sounding_7th said:


> If it floats, it sinks!
> 
> BOOM


or possibly floats in much smaller pieces..

a


----------



## riversnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't be fooled into thinking were not payin for this. I wonder if they can even stop a boat past state waters. Awful lot of firepower for "routine" checks. Can't remember there ever being an exchange of fire on the gulf. Seems they would have more of an impact if they dropped them in the rio grande and left them there. I've lived 10 miles from the border my whole life and I can't recall any drug busts on the gulf in the past 10 years. Not saying it don't happen, but it crosses our ports of entry by the ton. Someone post a link to a siezure in the gulf if they find one, it will make us feel better about our tax dollar usage.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I don't think they will be leaving the bay, they are 'shallow water interceptors" remember....

A


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

The story I hear from a guy that's working on one on the rio grande is that they are there to protect the other guys on our shores because they are tired of getting shot at from the Mexican side. The boats on the coast are supposed to watch for the "high traffic" drug areas.

I'm not sure where exactly these areas are but have been stopped by the Feds coming out of matagorda bay duck hunting once. They said they had been having a few boats running drugs and dropping them off in the bay somewhere and brought inland. They tore the whole boat and truck apart!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

marsh bandit said:


> The story I hear from a guy that's working on one on the rio grande is that they are there to protect the other guys on our shores because they are tired of getting shot at from the Mexican side. The boats on the coast are supposed to watch for the "high traffic" drug areas.
> 
> I'm not sure where exactly these areas are but have been stopped by the Feds coming out of matagorda bay duck hunting once. They said they had been having a few boats running drugs and dropping them off in the bay somewhere and brought inland. They tore the whole boat and truck apart!


My buddy with the Mission FD told me a few years ago they weren't allowed to do mutual aid calls to the river anymore because they and their equipment kept getting shot at from across the river..

A


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

My question is... Why is it that we can go thousand of miles overseas to shoot people that are harming others but can't shoot across the river at people that are actually shooting at our local guys?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Yup, that sucks. We can almost never charge and try them when they violate our boarders and shoot at us...

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Texas Walt (Aug 5, 2011)

They're protecting and serving.....or something like that. Isn't that what they do? You pay taxes on everything that you buy.....over and over again every time you buy or sell a boat. Don't even get me started on the seat belt thing......
I saw the boat a few days ago being towed down the highway and it prominently displayed "Texas Highway Patrol" on the sides. I guess they're going to dig moats on the sides of the highways now to run their $600,000 boats at 80 MPH to catch up with you and write you a ticket for doing 70 in a 65.......just saying, that's all.....


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

marsh bandit said:


> My question is... Why is it that we can go thousand of miles overseas to shoot people that are harming others but can't shoot across the river at people that are actually shooting at our local guys?


We get stories about this all the time down here ... some gangsters from the Mexico side shoot a few bullets near government workers on the US side, and we respond. Sometimes the customs & border patrol, irrigation district workers, county deputies, whatever. One time two shots were fired across the Rio Grande from Mexico and the boys hosed the general area with over 300 rounds.

We choot the heck out of the other side no problem, sir.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

wits just $500000 of a boat there never gonna use nice way to save the economy


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

redfish555 said:


> wits just $500000 of a boat there never gonna use nice way to save the economy


They were creating jobs...

I'm still curious about the snow tires on the trailer..

a


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I about freaked when i came around a bend and passed it by . I could have sworn it had 10 officers,15 guns, and 5 motors!


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Yep, local police, highway patrol, USCG, border patrol, ICE, and homeland security all have their own NAVY. Chances are they can't even communicate with each other on the radio. That dope money is tax money because it could have offset the cost of some Highway Patrol cars. We've become a police state as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Crossroads said:


> Yep, local police, highway patrol, USCG, border patrol, ICE, and homeland security all have their own NAVY. Chances are they can't even communicate with each other on the radio. That dope money is tax money because it could have offset the cost of some Highway Patrol cars. We've become a police state as far as I'm concerned.


no.
as far as WE are concerned. if someone doesn't believe it, they are just in denial..

a


----------

